# Importance of pedigree in sieger show



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

While choosing a dog/pup for Gsd seiger or conformation shows is it the number of award/title winners in the pedigree that matter most ? 

Does a dog with highly decorated pedigree has a natural advantage over a dog of similar performance, but fewer winners in its pedigree? 

Are there examples of gsds whose parents or grand parents were not great title holders, but the dog won major conformation titles?

As always looking to hear from all

Regards
Santanu


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

my friend wants to enter her pet store husky. I told her she has no chance. I can't see a dog no matter how good without a known pedigree winning much or anything at all

but that's just my opinion based on what I read. interested to see what people that actually go to shows say


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Santanu, at THE Sieger show in Germany, yes, pedigree is very important. These dogs dictate the direction of the breed and are often, not always, placed according to the current needs of the breed. 

Local shows may be far more of a beauty contest where an unknown dog could do well, at least at the ones I have attended in the USA.


----------

